# Adding Memory to the Mac Mini?



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

Has anyone added memory to the new Mac Mini yet? I bought one the other day and I don't see how you access it  I'm guessing that you have to remove (_some how_) the rubberized bottom... but I was hoping that someone who has already done it could tell me for sure. I couldn't find directions on the net 

I appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Flashback, try http://anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2328&p=8, and also look at the Mac mini thread here in TSG, as I think I recall some discussion there too about that issue.

If interested in upgrading other items too, couple other options are:
http://eshop.macsales.com/MyOWC/?CFID=8966299&CFTOKEN=69488049
and
http://www.fastmac.com/ProductPage/minimax.html

Let us know what ya do and how the performance is. thanks!


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

MSM Hobbes said:


> also look at the Mac mini thread here in TSG, as I think I recall some discussion there too about that issue.


Thanks MSM Hobbes for the links :up:  Do you happen to know what the title is for the Mac Mini thread here?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

yeap, you bet! 

Ummm... yeap, its about [at the present time about 3 threads below this one...  ]

http://forums.techguy.org/t318100.html "The 'Mac mini' aka the headless mac" or something along that line.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

MSM Hobbes said:


> "The 'Mac mini' aka the headless mac" or something along that line.


OK I remember seeing something about the 'headless mac" part  Thanks


----------

